# Very old Juncker Bike - seeking any resources



## ademink

I have a very old Juncker brand (Holland, I figured out that much ) bicycle.  On the frame it says "Roadmaster" as well as "Linds 1898".

It still has what appears to be the original saddle, stuffed with horsehair. I would love to know the age of the bike, as well as possible value.  They seem to be rare as hens teeth!

Any resources or info that any can pass on to me would be greatly appreciated!  If a photo would be helpful, just let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pelletman

Rare doesn't mean anything.  There are tons of "rare" bikes from the 1890's.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Photos would help greatly.


----------



## OldRider

A saddle stuffed with horsehair........you've got my interest  Lets see pictures!


----------



## ademink

Pelletman...I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be gleaning from your reply....and additionally, I'm not sure that it's from 1898.  I merely meant "rare" in the sense that I cannot find any and cannot find any information.  Sorry if I offended you with my terminology.

Rusty and OldRider, I will get photos tomorrow when it's light outside..thank you.   I noticed it has more modern pedals - I'm guessing they have been replaced.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## pelletman

Right, my point is there were tons of manufacturers from the 1890's that made bikes for a year or less.  Commercial failures that we can't find out much about today.  Rare doesn't mean valuable.  Columbias and Victors are worth more and they aren't very rare. No offense taken.

Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## ademink

Ok...photos and more info (anyone speak Dutch?

Front of bike reads:
Wett. Bedep.
Juncker
Apeldoorn Nederland (I do know this is a place lol)

Crossbar reads: 
Roadmaster

Small "patch" above large Juncker name on frame reads:
Vereeniging
Nederlandsch Fabrikaat (I think it means made in the Netherlands)
Wettig Gedeponeerd
Controle Merk 165
Erkend _jn. (can't read)
Besl 21mE11915

Linds 1898

One tire is a Schwinn Spitfire, the other a Safe-Tee 26x1 3/8

Handlebars may be replaced...?  Hard to tell but odd that screw holes are off on the front fender.  The light is added on...made in Japan.  

Vertical metal bar that the pedal comes out of horizontally (sorry, don't know technical names...the tall part of the "L" that a pedal is shaped like) says "Juncker" on it and has an orignal round headed screw (pictured).

Only other thing I saw is a kickstand patent number.  I'm not sure that it's original.  When I looked it up (D157416), it indicates it is a design patent from Feb. 21, 1950.

I took a lot of photos.  I'm not sure what is important so I guess it all is.  

Just realized I can only do 5 at a time so I'll do a few replies.


----------



## ademink

More photos


----------



## ademink

...and more...


----------



## rustyspoke66

Nice pictures, that thing is a Juncker! Looks to be a late 50's to 60's euro bike, the 1898 might be when the company was established? Judging from the cotter pin crank set, alloy brakes and levers I would say late 50's at the earliest. Should make a sweet commuter bike when cleaned up.


----------



## ademink

Yes, I believe the company was established in 1898 and made bikes until 1968. 

The hand brake on the bike actually is not what stops the bike...it has the "old school" crank it w/ your feet style brakes (I really need to learn terminology....).  I discovered this when first taking it home down a hill. WHEE!

Is it odd that the saddle would be stuffed w/ horsehair during that time period? (50s-60s)


----------



## OldRider

I've never seen a stuffed saddle before, interesting stuff!The pedals are very likely original, those waffle pattern pedals were quite common in the 50s. Clean it up and ride it, it looks great


----------



## pelletman

I'd say 50's or 60's too.


----------



## ChuckDuke50

I just acquired one of these today. The three piece crank is unlike any I have seen before. It has cups in the frame similar to one-piece crank. Smaller than later model one-piece cranks though. This is a disappointment as one of the crank bearings was destroyed and the bearing race cup was broken. It may be hard to find. Otherwise, the bike parts are of high quality. It would make a great single speed bike for general all around use. Anyone know where to find parts?


----------



## ChuckDuke50

Is there a site to find date of manufacture for Juncker?


----------



## Coleine

Hello, I realise it's an old topic but I should give it a shot anyway. I'm a Juncker expert from Holland. I saw your pictures and I think it's a childrens bike. Is there a frame-number on the bike or serial number? I should be able to find out by taking a look at my own Juncker list  how old it must be.

I'm very curious.


----------

